# Grill Suggestions?



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 18, 2021)

Good Morning SMF,

Would like some recommendations on a grill to get. Currently looking at a Weber Spirit and Genesis. Anyone have either of these grills that could give some information on them? Any other grills I should consider?


----------



## mike243 (Feb 18, 2021)

I have the spirt 3 burner but would opt for the higher priced unit if i could have, i have had good service from mine


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 18, 2021)

I would look into(research) quality issues surrounding Webers gas grills. From what I've read the newer versions aren't built as well as the older models were. The issues may not be a game changer but it's worth the time to investigate. Especially at their price point. 

Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 18, 2021)

My wife swore that if I got a gas grill, she'd cook on it. I know, the thought of that just.....well.... Not sure what features you're wanting, but Napoleon is one that I looked at and liked. In the end, I opted not to get a gas grill because realistically, she'd never use it and it would become patio art.
https://www.napoleon.com/en/us/gril...estige-series/prestige-500-rsib-p500rsibpss-3

Made in the USA


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a new Weber that we bought last year when we re-did our back deck.  It's very nice, the Spirit E-330.  I didn't want it, but the wife made me do it .  But before this grill I had a Napoleon.  For 20 years.  maybe 3 years ago I replaced the burner with a new OEM stainless steel burner and I replaced those triangle bars under the grill grates. My daughter and her husband are still cooking on that beast.  My plan was to just use the Grill Box on my Camp Chef Sidekick for the wife and me and get a portable 3 or 4 burner like a CC Explorer or a Blackstone when we were cooking for a crowd.   I nearly bought another Napoleon but our local hardware store had the Weber in stock and assembled and delivered it to my house for free and their price was only maybe $20 more than Lowes or Home Depot and I decided to give the business to the little guy.  But I would gladly buy another Napoleon grill without hesitation, and that's not a knock on the Weber, it's a solid choice as well.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 18, 2021)

Now if money is no object, Kalamazoo. https://kalamazoogourmet.com/products/grills/


----------



## Blues1 (Feb 18, 2021)

I've had a Genesis 2 for three years. Love it, but not sure about their grills made today.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 18, 2021)

I bought the Weber E410 couple years ago.  The 4 burner model.  Do not like it.  I got my old silver B back out, thankfully did not get rid of it.  Mainly no good for doing any searing.  Does not get hot enough.  I mainly use gas for steaks and want a decent char on them.  I love all my other weber products.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 18, 2021)

I've had the Genesis 310 for around 4 years . Paid $600.00 on a $100.00 off sale on Memorial day . 
I like it . Adds to the options and serves a purpose for sure . I keep it cleaned out ( since it caught on fire ) and that was my fault . No other trouble . Mine still has all the original guts in it . 
The older model has the doors on the bottom . Check Craigslist .


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't know what size grill you're looking for or what your budget is but I have a Lynx 42" professional built-in. It's been in operation for 7 years and has had the guts run out of it. I use it as a grill obviously but also as an oven most of the time because the propane to run it is far less expensive than electricity. Additionally in the Summer using the grill does not heat up the house thus raising the AC costs. Thus far I had to replace the igniters but that's it. The thing is built like a tank and overall has been a really good unit. Here is a link to a smaller one that's on a cart. It's a 36" but they make them in numerous sizes.



			lynx grills - Google Search
		



Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 18, 2021)

What are you currently grilling on?


----------



## BigW. (Feb 18, 2021)

I've got the Genesis and really like it.  I've had it for maybe 8 years and only replaced igniter this summer.  Customer service was nice and helpful.


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2021)

I have the Weber Spirit 300 this is my 2nd only because I left my 1st 1 at the house when I sold it.
I cake bake with it holds great temp easy to put together.
Richie


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 18, 2021)

I had a Spirit 210 S with the fold down side shelves that was perfect for the wife and I but sold it to the neighbor before our patio/sunroom construction started.  We replaced it last December with a Genesis II 345S LX (stainless 3 burner with side burner). It is a very nice grill that is bigger than I need, mostly doing side dishes on it.  At times I wish I had the Spirit 210 back. Almost all of the meat that I cook gets done on either the Performer kettle or WSM 18. 
So my opinion on a Weber gas grill is they are a good value middle of the road gas grill. There are a number of better made grills but you have to pay the bucks for them and there are a hellava lot of really crappy made grills at cheaper prices. So, there you have it. I like mine.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 18, 2021)

This is similar to the following discussion a couple of years ago:

Looking for decent gas grill replacement

Based on what I had read in this forum prior to that thread, I had become aware of the Weber Summit and recommended that. Just like in this thread, several people came back and said that Weber's quality has diminished. My current grill is a Weber Genesis that I bought in 1995, so I can attest that, if you take care of them and are willing to replace a few parts, they can last an amazingly long time. 

But here's the thing:

Every time I'm in the store, I go over and inspect the Summit grills, trying to work up the nerve to spend $1,000 and replace mine. When I do this inspection, I don't need someone to tell me about build quality because I can look at and "kick the tires" on the real thing. I suggest you do the same. 

_*My impression is that the build quality is just as good as my 1995 Weber Genesis. *_

The features on the Summit are absolutely wonderful, and if I come across some spare change, or if my Genesis does finally bite the dust, I'll get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 18, 2021)

I've never cooked on or owned a gas or pellet grill Derek, so my opinion might be kind of worthless to you. If I was going to have only one unit in my backyard it'd be a 26"  Weber kettle, sometimes I think of getting rid of my SQ36 stick burner and replacing it with one. Outfitted with a SnS and Vortex there's just about nothing you couldn't grill or smoke on a 26" kettle. Just my 2¢. RAY


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 18, 2021)

Kalamazoo grills, I didn't even know a gas grill so expensive even existed.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

We have a weber summit also, had it for several years now and haven't replaced a thing on it. Don't use it much anymore since we have 3 smokers.  It came with a side burner on it that we never used, but it works great for starting a chimney of charcoal!

Ryan


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 18, 2021)

I love my Weber kettle so much that I just can't ever imagine going back to gas or propane. That instant on just doesn't give me enough incentive since the flavor from grilling with charcoal just can't be matched IMHO. Looks like you have some awesome advice already but if you are wanting to grill quickly and want that more instant on effect you might also consider one of those Masterbuilt gravity feed charcoal grills. Seems like it's almost as simple as gas. Just another suggestion. I hope you find your perfect grill.

G


----------

